# HCC coding/auditor in NYC



## scottfarmer (Jul 25, 2014)

Does anyone know the average salary of an HCC coder for a company in the NYC area? I have nearly 3 years of HCC coding experience, and have just moved to the area. And can you recommend a good HCC coding company to work for in the NYC area. Thanks.


----------



## jschmutz (Jul 25, 2014)

*HCC Coder Wanted - Remote Contract Position*

I am looking for a remote HCC coder. Please see posting below. Pays $15-$20/hour based on experience and time on project.

Remote HCC Coding Specialist - Contract Position 

Great pay! Great gig! Aviacode is seeking remote medical contract coders to code diagnoses and HCC codes for Medicare Advantage plans across the United States. These are remote, work from home positions. Full time hours are preferred, however Part time hours are available. HCC coding contractors will be responsible for, but not limited to, abstracting diagnosis codes from provider documentations, entering essential information into a proprietary data base.

Responsibilities:
? Abstracting diagnosis codes from provider documentation, entering essential information into a data base 
? Follow the official coding guidelines including AHA Coding Clinic and other similar authoritative resources
? Regularly and consistently meets quality and productivity standards established by the client


Qualifications:
? REQUIRED: Must have 3+ years of coding experience (no exceptions will be made please do not apply without this)
? Must be a United States citizen 
? Specialized experience in Medicare Risk Adjustment disciplines- such as HCC,CCC HEDIS
? Ability to work independently in a fast-paced environment 
? Ability to interact with management personnel
? Possess strong organizational skills and attention to detail 
? Ability to multi-task and meet multiple deadlines
? Must have current credentials: From AAPC or AHIMA
? Must pass our Coding Test
? Must be able to work from your home and have access to high speed internet

This is a short term project beginning in August and running for 4 months. This position will pay an hourly rate based on experience. Coders who meet production and accurate requirements will also qualify for a bonus.

About Aviacode: 
Aviacode is a premier provider of technology-enabled medical coding and auditing services. Our proprietary software and dynamic workflow improves the accuracy and efficiency of medical coding. Healthcare providers who use our accurate and compliant coding services experience optimized reimbursements and fewer denials.

If you are interested please contact jschmutz@aviacode.com and provide your resume and a short detailed summary of your HCC/HEDIS experience.


----------



## scottfarmer (Jul 25, 2014)

I actually applied with Aviacode a while back but no response. Their  job description indicates that you MUST have 3 years exp, no exceptions, and I wont be 3 yrs til late October. Also, I am currently earning (as an HCC coder for Humana Ins) nearly the same amount as the high end of what Aviacode is offering, so it wouldnt really benefit me to jump to another company making the same amount.  Humana Insurance is based out of Louisville, but I am working remotely here in Jersey City. I was hoping to earn more per hour as I checked the average salaries for HCC coders in NYC and they had them at mid 60's annually. The cost of living is so much higher here than in Louisville. I was hoping to find another company that paid at least a little more.  Thanks though!

Though I guess i could work part time with Aviacode if possible if that is offered.


----------



## jschmutz (Oct 14, 2014)

Scottfarmer, 

If you are still looking for HCC coding now that you have 3 years experience, please apply here. Tell them Jennifer Schmutz told you to apply.

http://www.aviacode.com/index.php?ccmsPage=1&page_id=2228&cc=show&id=4340345


----------



## scottfarmer (Oct 17, 2014)

Aviacode actually contacted me last week and wanted me to take a coding test, which I did, and passed. I am currently completing their paperwork and should have that completed this weekend.


----------

